# It's nice that he sits on my shoulder...but...



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

My new Cockatiel, Shelby, has been very affectionate to me since I brought him home yesterday. He loves to sit on my shoulder and nuzzle my face. The problem is, that's all he likes to do!

Whenever I try to hold him on my hand, he jumps back up to my shoulder. Whenever I put him on my knee, he jumps back up to my shoulder. My boyfriend tried to hold him, and he flew right back to my shoulder. Heck, when I opened the cage to take him out the first thing he did was fly to my shoulder.

Is this normal behavior? I really want to perch him outside the cage totake pictures and look at him face to face, but he absolutely refuses to do anything but sit on my shoulder!


----------



## exmayol (Nov 14, 2010)

Give him some time to adjust. Perhaps in his previous environment he sat on the shoulder all the time and does not know it can be different


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Is he a young tiel? If so, they tend to be a little more clingy, and it will take plenty of patience and reassurance for him to get more independent. But he's also probably enamored of you, whatever his age


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, he's only nine weeks.

I was reading online that it's a dominance thing, but I wasn't sure, especially since on my shoulder he isn't taller than me.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

When Freddie's feeling snuggly, he wants to sit on my shoulder or chest right up against my face, so maybe for your new baby it's just a security thing. Let him get settled and he'll start bossing you around, I'm sure.


----------



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought it was only a dominance thing if they land on your head. I know when Little Lebowski, my tame girl, meets someone new she'll land on their head and spread her wings out like she's claiming it.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I think it will just take time. 
It seems he is happy with you and your shoulder is where he feels the most comfortable.
Remember his whole world that he has known has been turned upside down. New home, new owner, no mum & dad.
One day in Tiel time is a very short period.
Take your time and please do not push, it sounds like he will become a great bird to have around.

The height thing with Tiels is just, the higher up they are the safer, until they are sure what is going on. Not a dominance thing.


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Today the boyfriend and I bought a play gym for Shelby to sit on outside the cage. We spent over an hour building it, and when it was finally done we set him on it. He sat for a few seconds, then flapped as hard as he could to my shoulder (his wings are clipped). So much for that


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It'll take him awhile to get used to that gym... it's probably a bit scary for him but if you show him how to interact with it he'll eventually warm to it... he'll also start to get more curious and adventurous and move off your shoulder.... as everyone said just give him time


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take it slow  You could get him some millet and work on step ups with him


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

He already knows Step up. He 'Steps Up' and then climbs up my arm to get to my shoulder. I basically gave up on trying to get him to sit anywhere else. If he wants to sit on my shoulder for four hours straight, who am I to tell him no.


----------

